# What is the best Bow Press for the newer parallel limb bows



## allen newell (Nov 13, 2007)

Our club has an Apple Super Bow press. This press works fine on the older (less parallel) limb bows but we are concerned about using it for the newer more parallel limb bows that most of the users at our club have. We are considering picking up a 'Last Chance Archery EZ Bow Press'. Would like to know what others think of this press - is this press one of the best for todays parallel limb compound bows?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought a caution bar press on the classifieds here.Same as the EZ press for about half the cost.300.00 included the shipping.Works great,best press Ive had.Go to the thread and check it out.Worth the money!


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

check out the press sootballs sells on a.t.like the ez press just alot cheaper .i own one and it works on them all comes with a lifetime warranty as well ..


----------



## parker8 (Apr 19, 2009)

apple archery bow presses are good


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

My Sure Loc Xpress has been the best thing since sliced bread for me , did have 1 PSE with real short limbs that I couldnt press ( 11 or 12" limbs ) other than that , not a problem with any bow , have used a couple different variations of the EZ press , and quite honestly did not like the way the fingers that hold the limb tips interfered with working on the bow ,...... wide open and super easy with my xpress , JMHO , others mileage may vary ...... but I will say on the EZ press design , as far as pressing the bow , they will press anything out there , the rest of the presses will need some after market parts to press " every " bow made


----------



## Cgreen5760 (Mar 19, 2009)

ia bhtr said:


> My Sure Loc Xpress has been the best thing since sliced bread for me , did have 1 PSE with real short limbs that I couldnt press ( 11 or 12" limbs ) other than that , not a problem with any bow , have used a couple different variations of the EZ press , and quite honestly did not like the way the fingers that hold the limb tips interfered with working on the bow ,...... wide open and super easy with my xpress , JMHO , others mileage may vary ...... but I will say on the EZ press design , as far as pressing the bow , they will press anything out there , the rest of the presses will need some after market parts to press " every " bow made


I agree the Sure Loc Xpress is great for all bows even the short limb bow like a PSE Xforce you just need the short limb adapters.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

here is the link for the sootballs press
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=725886


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

allen newell said:


> Our club has an Apple Super Bow press. This press works fine on the older (less parallel) limb bows but we are concerned about using it for the newer more parallel limb bows that most of the users at our club have. We are considering picking up a 'Last Chance Archery EZ Bow Press'. Would like to know what others think of this press - is this press one of the best for todays parallel limb compound bows?


Check this out for your own personal needs 

Pic of 09 Hoyt Vantage Elite

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=908963&goto=newpost


----------



## pjohnson (Apr 24, 2009)

*power press*

if I have a choice I would get the last Chance archery bow press. I have used others but this one will press any bow even the Bowtech split limb bows with out harm to the bows. I think you would be very happy if you get this press. Yes it is a little more to buy but you get what you pay for. have a great day


----------



## panick (Oct 17, 2007)

caution bar bow press


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

*another option....*

check out JOEBASS on here...he sell and "X-Press" style press for a great price. I love mine!!


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

*JOEBASS press....X-Press style press*

here is his link..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=835100


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

*Toad Press !!!*

Check out the Toad press - great press - and I believe it helps to support the AT'ers - price is pleasant as well


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

sootballs press only way to go


----------

